# Rumor: Apple will release a 5k iMac in 2014



## Perio (Sep 16, 2014)

According to technobuffalo.com, Apple may release 27" retina iMac by the end of 2014. The new iMac is rumored to have 5k3K (5000 x 3000) resolution. 


http://www.technobuffalo.com/2014/09/12/retina-imac-with-27-inch-5k-display-said-to-launch-by-year-end/


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 16, 2014)

This bodes well for the panel in the Dell UP2715K, can't wait for Displayport 1.3 to get to market so we can start using this resolution at 60hz.


----------

